# Memory Frequency DDR 266/333/400??



## ferdin1500 (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey Guys , 

I got a new 1gb DDR 400 Ram for my PC, I already have a 1gb DDR400 ram

so now i have 2 X 1Gig of Ram 

Now the problem is that My windows Doesnt load, it goes up till the welcome screen and then my system restarts on its own, 
thinking that my new ram might be faulty i put the new ram alone and rebooted my PC, it works like a charm .. 
so when i install both the RAm ,it doest boot. 

then i changed Memory frequency on my BIOS setting, default was Auto, i changed it to DDR 333, it didnt work and then again i came down to DDR 266, now it works fine.. 

now i m a little confused, my RAM is DDR 400 , am i running my PC at a lower Speed.. ?? 

or is it something to do with the dual channel thingy?

INtel 865 GV chipset
Win XPsp3
P4 2.66
Geforce 6200
2 X 1gb ram DDR400


thank u all for ur replies..


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What Brand and Model Pc do you have?


----------



## ferdin1500 (Nov 2, 2008)

its not a brand or anything i assembled it myself
its got an Intel 865 GV chipset mobo
2 slots of RAM, 
geforce 6200 Agp
250gig,inbuilt LAN,sound
SATA and PATA,.. 

....Hope ur getting an idea..


----------



## ferdin1500 (Nov 2, 2008)

Both are DDR 400 same make and same company and i even checked thier serial no's

they run at 400 when i use them separately,i dont have to change the bios memory freq to 266, but when i use both of them together i am getting the problem..

how can i know if my ram was mislabeled ? is there any s/w to detect them.. ? 

when i boot up with both the Ram' s i get a msg DDR400 (Dual channel enabled),
I tired safe mode also.. as soon as i see the desktop i get the BSOD ( physical memory dump...)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Do you know the brand and model of your motherboard?
Try using CPUz> http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php


----------



## ferdin1500 (Nov 2, 2008)

@wrench97
i dont know the brand name, its called something as a Main board..
Hope the CPUIZ reports might help you. 



I have 2 Ram slots


anyways i ran the CPUIZ and i got the following results for the
( i saved it as a DOC)

1 gig Ram (Memory Frequency For in the Bios option is set to AUTO)
//docs.google.com/Doc?id=ddzxgt3_1gtv76p6s


2gig ram (Memory Frequency For in the Bios option is set to DDR-266)
//docs.google.com/Doc?id=ddzxgt3_0d6834sc7


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It's hard to tell what the memory specs should be without knowing what motherboard you have as it may only support 266 speed on 2 gig or it may need a .1 voltage bump to work correctly.


----------

